# Sunset Marine??



## javafish (Nov 8, 2007)

I wasn't going to say anything but after reading other posts I have too. Took my boat to Sunset on Nine Mile Road for a skeg repair... the very bottom of the motor. Went to pick it up and the cowlin? is off the motor. I ask "Why is it off???. "Oh we always look at everything." Got home and the plugs were switched. I counldn't FN believe it. NEVER GO BACK TO THE SUNSET!!!!


----------



## samlabuddy (Aug 24, 2016)

*Do not go to sunset marine in Pensacola*

Took my boat to Sunset Marine on East Nine Mile Road in Pensacola for annual servicing, asked for certain things to be done. Never had a problem with my trim switches, they "found" a problem with a relay and changed it, the other switch casing looks melted. Took it out on the water and found out the trim up wasn't working, couldn't put my motor up at the dock. Now the motor is leaking oil from the 2 stroke oil injection and down through the casing onto the prop. I needed the fuel filter changed, that was never done. When I got it back the engine had oil and grease all over the motor and inside the boat. Who knows if they did change the impeller. The water pressure gauge doesn't work now. This is after a $400 bill, for a $150 job at most. Now I have to take it to another marine to get all this double checked. What kind of place has a 45 caliber pistol hanging on the wall in plain site behind the counter? Doesn't accept credit cards or debit cards either, surely because you cannot have any recourse with your card. Listen up people, don't go there. 

9-27-2016 update: I took my boat to another mechanic and he said the "work" Sunset Marine claimed to have done, they did not do. The impeller was never changed because it showed wear. The foot oil was never changed. They changed 3 spark plugs and charged $400. A BBB report was filed, Sunset Marine a.k.a. Outboard Salvage did not answer BBB or me. People need to know about this. Here's some pics to admire the "work" of Sunset Marine: the "new" impeller showing substantial wear, and the pump plate showing the "new" gaskets they installed - they never changed it and I got charged for it.


----------

